# Why do villagers sometimes place their clothes in their house



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

So Rosie decided she should place her dress next to the wall of her room because it was VERY trendy
and Raymond decided pixel shades on the floor are how to get a good HHA score

why tho? they both have closets and how do i get their clothes out of the middle of their house


----------



## aetherene (May 29, 2020)

I'm not sure why they display the clothes. Coco displayed the funny glasses I gave her on the floor and she didn't start wearing them again until I gave her a plant, which replaced the glasses and the spots that had two cute lamps.


----------



## cicely (May 29, 2020)

Villagers have always displayed clothes as furniture. In NH there's not much you can do since they cycle furniture, but you could keep gifting them stuff I guess.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2020)

I saw someone say that they display clothes they don't like as much?  I'm not sure if it's true, but it makes sense.


----------



## cocoacat (May 29, 2020)

Do villagers ever display any wall items? I have given Lionel several wall decorations to replace the clothes he has hanging on the wall, but while he seems to like the items, he doesn't display any of them. Wish we could gift new wallpaper and flooring too.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 29, 2020)

i gave beau a sweater once, and i saw him displaying it while wearing it in his own house ^^; thankfully i don’t really mind clothes taking up space in their homes, but i do wish we could directly influence their interior design in this game; i really liked how we could buy furniture from neighbors in new leaf, for example o:


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> Do villagers ever display any wall items? I have given Lionel several wall decorations to replace the clothes he has hanging on the wall, but while he seems to like the items, he doesn't display any of them. Wish we could gift new wallpaper and flooring too.



pretty sure they don't, would make sense considering thats what most ppl are using to build friendship to get villager pictures


----------



## N a t (May 29, 2020)

I've given Dom two outfits. A pink sweater and an overall dress that looks like a shirt on him because he round. He wears his sweater like 50% of the time when he's not wearing his usual tie-dye shirt, and he put the overalls in his house. He's lucky they look cute on a mannequin next to his closet or I'd have to.... do nothing, because I adore him. I've stopped gifting him clothing temporarily though to save his lovely house. The sweater is a color that he really likes while the overalls were his style but not his favorite color so I guess that's why he stopped wearing them.


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

i think so they can just store it somewhere, if they dont have a closet. i know my villagers do that then sometimes wear them again


----------



## Etown20 (May 29, 2020)

I've had a villager display something and then wear it again - so I'm not sure it has to do with favorability. 

I've also had a villager hang a jacket on the wall, though I haven't seen them hang any other wall items I've given them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

toenuki said:


> i think so they can just store it somewhere, if they dont have a closet. i know my villagers do that then sometimes wear them again


raymond has a safe by default tho?


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> raymond has a safe by default tho?


maybe raymond likes the outfit then, that's odd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

toenuki said:


> maybe raymond likes the outfit then, that's odd


i don't think he liked it since technically he can't see with pixrl shades


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i don't think he liked it since technically he can't see with pixrl shades


raymond cannot see..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

toenuki said:


> raymond cannot see..


in in game sense he needs glasses sooooooooooooooooo


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> in in game sense he needs glasses sooooooooooooooooo


i do not see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

toenuki said:


> i do not see






w-o-w

anyways my villagers are ruining their houses so much because of this

who thought this was an okay game feature?


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 267497
> w-o-w
> 
> anyways my villagers are ruining their houses so much because of this
> ...


maybe give them original furniture they had back? im doing that for marina to replace a hat (she took out her lamp)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 29, 2020)

toenuki said:


> maybe give them original furniture they had back? im doing that for marina to replace a hat (she took out her lamp)


i don't think raymond had anything where he placed it (put it on the floor lol)


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i don't think raymond had anything where he placed it (put it on the floor lol)


dangit raymond.


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Some of my villagers placed their clothes in their house as storage, sometimes they remove it in their house and may wear it again.


----------



## chriss (May 29, 2020)

I had Raymond and he wouldn't wear this Madras plaid shirt I gave him. He actually had two of them displayed in his room(I gave it to him like 5 times) and he would only wear it for that day.

So I guess he didn't like it, which made me feel some kind of way so I let him move out lol.
He's the only villager that wouldn't wear what I gave him. 
The shirt:


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2020)

This is why.






						Villager Furniture Replacement Guide
					

A lot of people do not know about the datamine section of the ANCH discord, so I wanted to share the Villager Furniture Guide that was recently posted there since I know a lot of people on TBT have questions about house villager house furniture works.  It also includes a website that has all...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




All villagers have "room markers", which are basically empty spaces meant for items to be places. Most of these marks are 1x1 the perfect size for clothes. It has nothing to do with a villager not liking the outfit.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



cocoacat said:


> Do villagers ever display any wall items? I have given Lionel several wall decorations to replace the clothes he has hanging on the wall, but while he seems to like the items, he doesn't display any of them. Wish we could gift new wallpaper and flooring too.



It depends on the villager. Vesta will display clothing on the wall. This link below shows all interior layouts and potential furniture spots 



			https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=shp00


----------

